# Any TTRS Common Problems?



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi there,

As per the title, are there any common problems on the TTRS's? Thinking ahead, if purchasing and there isn't any Audi warranty on it after a couple of years, hopefully won't be hit with a problem or fault that would be £££££ to fix.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Squeaky brakes


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

Rs adam said:


> Squeaky brakes


This, and also warped discs due to the awful cooling of OEM brakes :roll:


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Vassilis said:


> Rs adam said:
> 
> 
> > Squeaky brakes
> ...


What are the best replacements if any? Are the bells ok and does anyone make replacement discs to suits the OEM bells such as Tarox, Brembo or AP?


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

Stupid grin on my face


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Not sure what the best replacements are , I think if you can prove to the dealer that they are sqeaking they will replace then , also my manual car the second to third gear is shit and sometimes grinds or doesn't go in at all , this can be fixed with a 42 draft designs bushing kit which can be bought from awseme gti


----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

R33YSE said:


> Hi there,
> 
> As per the title, are there any common problems on the TTRS's? Thinking ahead, if purchasing and there isn't any Audi warranty on it after a couple of years, hopefully won't be hit with a problem or fault that would be £££££ to fix.


Surely your buy from a Main Dealer? And when the years approved warranty runs out surely you will pay to extend it month by month/ per year?


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

Rs adam said:


> Not sure what the best replacements are , I think if you can prove to the dealer that they are sqeaking they will replace then , also my manual car the second to third gear is shit and sometimes grinds or doesn't go in at all , this can be fixed with a 42 draft designs bushing kit which can be bought from awseme gti


how do they fix the problem and are they a costly fix? I was told it was the syncro in the box going as the box is only out of a transporter/tiguan so not the strongest


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

rampo said:


> Rs adam said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what the best replacements are , I think if you can prove to the dealer that they are sqeaking they will replace then , also my manual car the second to third gear is shit and sometimes grinds or doesn't go in at all , this can be fixed with a 42 draft designs bushing kit which can be bought from awseme gti
> ...


The gearbox itself is very strong. It's just the syncros that are shit and don't like to be rushed.


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

Suzuka said:


> R33YSE said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Yes the purchase would be from main dealer. I wasn't aware that the dealer could offer extended warrant but this will
certainly be an option to choose when the warranty is up.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

The 42 draft designs thing for the gearbox cost me 40 quid and it's ment to make a world of difference although I haven't fitted it yet as I need to build up the courage to let someone work on my car lol


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

SuperRS said:


> rampo said:
> 
> 
> > Rs adam said:
> ...


but if the syncro go doesnt that mean a new box? or a box apart atleast?


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

Rs adam said:


> The 42 draft designs thing for the gearbox cost me 40 quid and it's ment to make a world of difference although I haven't fitted it yet as I need to build up the courage to let someone work on my car lol


what do they do exactly?


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not very car technical so it might not sound right but , the bushings in the standard box are plastic and therefore at high revs when changing gear , mine has a problem from 2nd to 3rd where it either grinds or blocks the gear completely , with this kit you get metal bushings for the side to side and up and down and It makes the gearbox more defined I believe so you can shift quicker , with the standard car you have to wait a second before you change .


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

rampo said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > rampo said:
> ...


Box apart and new synchromesh. The gearset itself in the box is really chunky


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Rs adam said:


> I'm not very car technical so it might not sound right but , the bushings in the standard box are plastic and therefore at high revs when changing gear , mine has a problem from 2nd to 3rd where it either grinds or blocks the gear completely , with this kit you get metal bushings for the side to side and up and down and It makes the gearbox more defined I believe so you can shift quicker , with the standard car you have to wait a second before you change .


Sadly the bushes won't help with crunching, it's the synchromesh that crunches from fast shifting.

The bushes just give a more solid and precise shift


----------



## Smoggy12345 (Oct 9, 2013)

I've had issues with the brakes. Sezing calipers although unsure if this is common fault. Warped discs on front. Although the new audi discs that have been fitted are different units to the old ones so may be improved and no longer an issue. Maybe the MY11/12/13 Owners coukd shed some light on that as mine is 09 and possibly the original parts.

Parcel shelf if a weak point a number of people have snapped the brackets I believe (mine has snapped also)

Other things are the rns-e sat nav is a joke and pretty useless ive never pinpointed the place ive wanted to go yet.

Other than that now mine is sorted its hard to beat for price vs performance/quality


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

SuperRS said:


> Rs adam said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not very car technical so it might not sound right but , the bushings in the standard box are plastic and therefore at high revs when changing gear , mine has a problem from 2nd to 3rd where it either grinds or blocks the gear completely , with this kit you get metal bushings for the side to side and up and down and It makes the gearbox more defined I believe so you can shift quicker , with the standard car you have to wait a second before you change .
> ...


Exactly that.
The OEM cable bushes have a voided rubber centre and that is replaced by the 42 Draft bushes. It's a simple DIY job but you do have to alter some OEM components so reversal would involve buying new bits.
If you are at ADI remind me near the date and I'll bring the bent bit of 5mm round bar that you need to lock the gear lever in position to do the cable alignment.

There may be an element of 'adrenalin' messing up your 2-3 change when 'trying'. The lever centralises naturally at the 3/4 gate so try doing push/pause/push as you make the change. Start slow and then as you get used to it and more disciplined go faster. 
Synchromesh is a simple cone clutch and it needs a finite time to do its job. Rushing it by trying to change gear in under a nano-second will fubar the dogs and then it's ££££££ to repair. 
I've never done a RS gearbox; lots of others though.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

brittan said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Rs adam said:
> ...


. Ooo :/ cheers guys I'll guess I'll have to try and be more careful


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

brittan said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > Rs adam said:
> ...


whats the cost to redo the syncro?


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

rampo said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


Depends on where you go and the amount of damage done. But I've seen people's bills range from 2k to 4k. The higher end usually involved a tiguan gearbox and TTRS internals being fitted.

My syncromesh went, I got a second hand box for 1200, then 400 pounds to fit. I will be repairing my old box once aftermarket syncros are available

Personally I think those people that paid 3-4k for a repaired box got their trousers pulled down by their tuner, as you can get a brand new gearbox from Audi on exchange basis for about 4k


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

R33YSE said:


> Vassilis said:
> 
> 
> > Rs adam said:
> ...


I have a full AP Racing setup that retains stick calipers including Project Mu H16 pads for sale, as well as a full rear upgrade kit if you're interested. Braking dynamics are MUCH improved, and cooling is much better due to directional nature of discs and more efficient vane design.


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

SuperRS said:


> rampo said:
> 
> 
> > Rs adam said:
> ...


----------



## gigeorge (Apr 2, 2014)

SuperRS said:


> rampo said:
> 
> 
> > Rs adam said:
> ...


Same in the tts !


----------

